# Rococo toad breeding help please!!!!



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello, my female Rococo toad has had my male toad on her back now for the last two weeks and she is getting bigger as the days pass by so i can only assume she is filling up with spawn. I think the male is a normal cane toad. Can anyone advise me as to when she is likely to lay this spawn and can anyone offer me any advice regarding the raising of some of the spawn. I do not intend to keep all the spawn but would like to try and raise some of them. I keep my two toads in a 4ft vivarium which is 2ft deep and they have a large cat litter tray as a water bowl. I have enclosed a link to a picture of the toads as they are at the moment, thanks very much anyone who can help,lee


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Great looking toads, but dont think its a great idea to be breeding two separate sp :neutral:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure that's a great idea either- even if they turn out to be fertile; but thats up to you. Bear in mind, though, that they lay literally 1000s of eggs...


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

It was not my intention to breed the two toads to be honest mate. They are my housemates toads really but i moved in here two years ago and have taken over their care since then. The smaller one is a much younger toad so we kind of assumed it was just growing. Our naivety i know but its too late now.


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

I am well aware how many eggs they lay and as i just mentioned this was not planned at all but now it has i have no choice but to deal with it. I aim to keep some of the spawn and see how that goes but not all of it of course.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Watch the weight of the little guy if he's been allowed to hang on for that long.

Bufonids will simply hang on indefinitely sometimes, even if the female is not fertile at all the males will cling on for a chance. So after extended periods it really is best to take the male off (unhook one leg and peel him towards the other side!) firstly to allow him some food and also to allow her a little rest from irritation!

If she really is laden with eggs you may want to increase the humidity of the enclosure (really wet substrate around the waterdish too) to try and get her to drop them.


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

As above really mate...And try putting some plants in the water, maybe elodia crispa, to giver her something to string her eggs onto!  It could be the lack of vegetation that's stopping her from spawning!


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

i picked he up yesterday and her stomach is enormous so she must be full of spawn. I have upped the humidity in the tank yesterday by using coco-fibre as substrate instead of bark chip i had so its very humid in their now compared to how it was. I will give him another couple of days and then unhook him. Would you advise keeping them seperate from now on then? thanks


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

geckoface said:


> i picked he up yesterday and her stomach is enormous so she must be full of spawn. I have upped the humidity in the tank yesterday by using coco-fibre as substrate instead of bark chip i had so its very humid in their now compared to how it was. I will give him another couple of days and then unhook him. Would you advise keeping them seperate from now on then? thanks


I'd unhook him now. Two weeks is long enough, seperate him to feed him and as soon as he's back he'll probably get straight back on her. If you really think she's gravid rather than just fat then I'd be inclined to leave the male with her to encourage her to do it. 
Whether you keep them together or seperate is up to you I'd say, I don't think it is massively harmful to have them together so...

If they do spawn, I'd be inclined to see if it's fertile (which it probably won't be) then dispose of all of it.


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

how will i know if its fertile? i will unhook him today then,thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If not fertile, the eggs should go white and start to fungus up within a few days.


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

I have tried and cannot for the life of me unhook that male toad, his legs are like steel and the female is huffing and blowing, angling at me, squirting water, kicking etc etc etc. Ill put in pondweed tommorow and hopefully she will lay and he may get off but i cannot get him off withouth breaking his legs and getting sprayed with poison in the process no doubt!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

geckoface said:


> I have tried and cannot for the life of me unhook that male toad, his legs are like steel and the female is huffing and blowing, angling at me, squirting water, kicking etc etc etc. Ill put in pondweed tommorow and hopefully she will lay and he may get off but i cannot get him off withouth breaking his legs and getting sprayed with poison in the process no doubt!


I think it probably seems very difficult if you've never had to do it before and you don't have the confidence to just go for it  Honestly it is possible to do without causing anyone any kind of injury


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

I will try again tommorow then but it was such a nightmare today that i need a night to recover, thanks for all your help


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey keep us informed mate,

Andy I want to know what happens.


----------

